# Managing Agents - Can anyone recommend some?



## Mers1 (13 Oct 2010)

Hi all, 

I am asking again, if anyone can recommend Property Managing Agents.  The properties are in the North Kildare area - Naas.

Does anyone have any experience of Rosney Property Management?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## computerman (3 Nov 2010)

I do not think its appropriate to recommend any managing agent. At the end of the day, they all have one agenda, profit.

I could list dozens that I have dealt with over the years either directly or indirectly both good and bad, and as we cant name the bad ones its my view that we should not name the good ones.

As far as the recommendation of the company above is concerned it should be removed as it will emerge as a recommended agent through search engines for ever more.


----------



## Yorrick (4 Nov 2010)

I agree that this should be removed. Recommending someone annonymously is of little use. Just think of Trip Advisor and their recent actions with an Irish hotel chain.


----------



## 25euronote (6 Nov 2010)

I would like to balance the posting above (L Knox).

I would not recommend MD Properties.

I thought Lyndsey Knox was in prison?


----------



## computerman (6 Nov 2010)

I think you mean amanda knox?


----------



## 25euronote (6 Nov 2010)

oh yeah, sorry, thousadd apologies - meant amanda knox, was just curious why she would be recommending irish management companies if she was based in Italy - so to speak!


----------



## Lauren (28 Feb 2011)

Happy with Cuala Property Management. Fairly responsive and organised.


----------



## GrumpyGeek (16 Mar 2011)

*Avoid DNG Lettings*

Did not see a good one but DNG Lettings is exceptionally unprofessional to both landlord and tenant. Never return calls, never pass information, sloppy handling of all matters, need to ring billion times to get one little thing moving.


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2011)

Do you mean Management Agent as in someone who will let and manage your house? Or do you mean as in a MA who administers the day to day running of a development for the MC?


----------



## mercman (17 Mar 2011)

If its the case of the latter, DNG do not provide a Managing Agent service for entire developments.


----------

